# EvenTT07 pics - NormStrm



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Here's a link to all the pics I took of the fantastic day 

http://normstrm.swilland.com/070701_EvenTT07/

I have only resized and posted the album. If anyone wants the hires copies please let me know and I can send them.

Norman


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Some great pics there Normstrm, well done & thanks for posting them up so quickly.

Mr L


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice shots Norm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great pics Norm.

Any chance of some hi-res copies of me on track when you have time?

Cheers mate.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, really nice pictures. I'm really pleased that you got a good one of me. Many thanks.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

There great photos norman, did you take enough :lol: nice to see you got everybodys tts, should make a lot of people smile  thanks norman


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Norm

It was good to see you again yesterday.

Any chance of hi-res pics of my car to richard AT mighty-tee.net

Cheers

Richard


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> Here's a link to all the pics I took of the fantastic day
> 
> http://normstrm.swilland.com/070701_EvenTT07/
> 
> ...


Wow - someone has a big memery card! Great pictures!


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loads of good pictures Norman 
but A3DFU looks as if she's behind bars


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone that has requested a hires copy I will need to upload them later as I tried last night to email them out and took ages for me to send 2 images to Dale, so unless they have to be emailed I will let you know where they are located when I get home tonight. Sorry for the delay :-*



A3DFU said:


> Loads of good pictures Norman
> but A3DFU looks as if she's behind bars


Dani, that's because she is a caged "tiger"  , also looked very cool with one of the flags. There is also another pic of you on the parade lap 








I'll cut a copy from the hi res to see what it looks like later.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Especially for you Dani :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Especially for you Dani :-*


Thanks Norman :-* :-*

You are right about the _Caged Tiger_!!!!
I was itching all day to take her on track :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Right I have uploaded the hi res pics requested into directories her :-

http://normstrm.swilland.com/070701_EvenTT07/upload/

chip
cottsie
jog
karenb
kevtotty
marcusgilbert
mighty tee
mrl
naughtty
r70ttc
rhod_tt
ttej
waz-tt

Once you have downloaded your pics please let me know so I can free up the space.

Thanks

Norman


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

any chance i can get the high res of my car please Norm.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTej said:


> any chance i can get the high res of my car please Norm.


Will look through tomorrow night as I need some ZZZZ's 

I'll sort out another directory for you.

Norman


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Cheers Norm - have downloaded mine


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Norm. All downloaded


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks or these Norman - very kind of you to sort them all out for us. I've only just got around to transferring mine from the camera - no editing, resizing or uploading to web done yet :?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Norman,
That was a very kind thing of you to do. Much appreciated. Mine are downloaded.

Cheers,
marcus


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice pics Norm. Nice to see none of you with 2 carrier bags of food for a change!! :wink:

What software/app do you use to integrate a photo album into your website?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Nice pics Norm. Nice to see none of you with 2 carrier bags of food for a change!! :wink:


Ah but I was taking the pics so perhaps I did :lol:



TT2BMW said:


> What software/app do you use to integrate a photo album into your website?


I use JAlbum (http://jalbum.net/) by far the easiest way I found of getting a directory/folder of pics into an album ready for uploading to "tinternet", although it can publish to a web server as well. I just select the skin / template I want to use then click make album and when finished the album is created - easy peesy lemon squeesy 8)

So as long as you have web space then your sorted.

HTH

Norman

PS, it can also do multiple directories of pics as I used here http://normstrm.swilland.com/albums/Cruise2007web/album/ Warning you may see the odd plate or 2 of food :lol: :wink:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, many thanks for the photos. All downloaded. Cheers


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Norman,

Thanks a lot, have successfully downloaded mine. Great picture  

Karen


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Good pics!

Funny to see pics of me and the mrs yapping away!


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> Right I have uploaded the hi res pics requested into directories her :-
> 
> http://normstrm.swilland.com/070701_EvenTT07/upload/
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I have downloaded mine....


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> Right I have uploaded the hi res pics requested into directories her :-
> 
> http://normstrm.swilland.com/070701_EvenTT07/upload/
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I have downloaded mine....


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Glad everyone is happy with the pics - was a great day out and the pics are such a great memory for us all.

I'll tidy the ftp site over the weekend.

If I have missed anyone  but can sort out if you let me know 

Norman


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Norm thanks for sorting my pics too. they are great shots, i have a new desktop 8)


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

TTej said:


> Norm thanks for sorting my pics too. they are great shots, i have a new desktop 8)


Hi Tej - congrats on the runner-up accolade. I really liked your black alloy wheels - cool 8) 
.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> Hi Tej - congrats on the runner-up accolade. I really liked your black alloy wheels - cool 8)
> .


thanks for the compliment mate, next to andy's all you can ever hope for is runner up :roll: :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTej said:


> thanks for the compliment mate, next to andy's all you can ever hope for is runner up :roll: :wink:


Is that because Andy wanders around looking at the TT's eating his pie's just before the judging takes place :lol:

Only kiddin Andy :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

NormStrm said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the compliment mate, next to andy's all you can ever hope for is runner up :roll: :wink:
> ...


Tej - Did you get marked down for having pastry crumbs all over the seats after a little visit from Andy? :lol: 
.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


lol, thats how Andy does it, i also found some pie wrapers in my glovebox, under the engine covers and up the exhaust. :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTej said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


They probably found a crumb in your TTs mini me :wink: :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Some great shots Norm really captured the whole day


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Some great shots Norm really captured the whole day


Thanks Vic, I was determined to actually take loads of pics this year, I usually enjoy myself so much that I forget to take the pics then kick myself when I get home [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

